# How many and what type



## Rambo (Nov 9, 2010)

How many bikes do you own and what type?

Me: 
1 old Road Bike (10 speed)
3 Mountain Bikes
1 old 70's Raleigh 3-speed


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2010)

1 HT MTB

2 busted up frames


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2010)

Too many

Giant Reign full suspension
On-One hard tail
Specialized hard tail(probably should sell this one)
GT 24" cruiser BMX

Also have an old retired 1995 +/- Rockhopper A1, back when aluminum frame were becoming popular.


----------



## severine (Nov 9, 2010)

Just the 1 hardtail MTB. Would like a road bike at some point but we have to get B back on a fully-functioning MTB first.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 9, 2010)

2010 Specialized Tricross Sport
2008 Trek T1000 tandem
2006 Trek Madone 5.2 triple
1994 Trek 5200 w triple conversion
Lemond Revmaster spinning bike
1995 Specialized Rockhopper Comp A1 FS


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2010)

I have three...

Santa Cruz blur lt2
Iron Horse MkIII
Ibex Alpine 750 HT


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 9, 2010)

Just my 1 MTB right now. Looking for a good deal on a hard tail to add to the collection.


----------



## yesmandroc (Nov 9, 2010)

severine said:


> Just the 1 hardtail MTB. Would like a road bike at some point but we have to get B back on a fully-functioning MTB first.



That's dreamy.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> That's dreamy.



Nope, just reality......


----------



## mondeo (Nov 10, 2010)

2008 Jamis Ventura Elite roadie
2009 Gary Fisher Marlin HT MTB
2006 Diamondback Piece of Crap hybrid.

Next up is a freeride bike. Would go full on downhill, but I do want to have some uphill capability with a FS bike.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 10, 2010)

'07 Jamis xam 1.0 5" FS trail






'00 GT aggressor HT rail trail/canal path/beach cruiser





would like to replace the gt with a cross bike and upgrade the FS in the next year or two...


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 10, 2010)

One bike (hardtail mtb), one pair of skis (76mm waist), one set of golf clubs, one tent, etc, etc.  Limited budget, limited storage, minimal pickiness.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 10, 2010)

Not much  2 road hybrids 

A Schwinn  Criss Cross and a Mongoose  for me n' the Queen


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 10, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> '07 Jamis xam 1.0 5" FS trail



I love this pic. Where was it taken?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 10, 2010)

Cannondale FS bought used from Jeff
10+ yr old HT Specialized StumpJumper
10+ yr old Cannondale Road that I built myself way back when

Someday I'll start using them ...


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 10, 2010)

rigid hard rock s/s
titus ml1 f/s
kona jake cyclocross


----------



## HD333 (Nov 10, 2010)

1 - HT 2008 Specialized Rockhopper


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 10, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I love this pic. Where was it taken?


saranac river, pbr/blue trail in plattsburgh ny
we had a wedding up there this spring so i threw the bike on the car. trail was decent, alot of potential with some great natural features.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 11, 2010)

1 Road Bike: Giant Defy
1 FS 29er: Salsa Big Mama

Going to get another bike soon.  Want it to be a rigid steel framed commuter/backup mtb.  Thinking I might enjoy the Redline Monocog Flight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2010)

Cannondale F5






Giant Rincon (circa 1995) converted to a SS, yes i know I need to remove the 2 chain rings not in use...


----------



## bjorn240 (Nov 19, 2010)

Me:
Pegoretti Palosanto
Merckx MX Leader

Wife:
bespoke Vanilla 
1983 Trek 620


----------



## LaneMeyer (Nov 21, 2010)

98? Bianchi Alloro, it's the first and probably the only road bike I will ever own.

1991 trek970 - 1 billion miles on the odometer, its still my fav
GT Zaskar Race
Kona Kikapu Deluxe


----------

